# Shrimp trouble. need hellp



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. so i have two shrimp that have this lime green algae looking stuff on them, it's a thin layer over most of there body. what is this ? and how can i treat it ? i googled it and found nothing, i will see if i can get a pic tomorrow, any help appreciated. Cheers


----------

